
Quake Engine source code review - nreece
http://fabiensanglard.net/quakeSource/index.php
======
traskjd
[http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:ngG57s8Nb3wJ:fabiensang...](http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:ngG57s8Nb3wJ:fabiensanglard.net/quakeSource/index.php+http://fabiensanglard.net/quakeSource/index.php&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a)

Cached version as I'm getting an error about excessive bandwidth.

------
jasongullickson
This is good, if a bit short.

Having tips for getting it to compile with free tools was especially useful. I
would like more info on the rendering engine, etc, along the lines of the
Wolf3D review posted a few days ago.

